# Michael Moore: No Obama Didn't Save Detroit



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Atleast 5 points....maybe 7.

For several years the left and their media minions have claimed that by bailing out Chrysler and General Motors, President Obama saved Detroit.
On Friday, the perilously liberal schlockumentarian Michael Moore debunked this in an article at the Huffington Post astonishingly saying, "No, he didn't."
"Last week, I said on the HuffPost Live webcast that we had all better start practicing how to say 'President Romney' because, living in Michigan, I can tell you that there's trouble here on the two peninsulas and it's not just because Romney is a native son or that we like to watch kids from Cranbrook chase down gay kids and chop their hair off," Moore wrote. "One recent poll here showed Romney leading Obama by four points! How can that be? Didn't Obama save Detroit?"
Moore answered his own question, "No, he didn't. He saved General Motors and Chrysler."
"'Detroit' (and Flint and Pontiac and Saginaw)," continued Moore, "are not defined by the global corporations who suck our towns dry and then split town to make more money elsewhere (except, of course, they continued to design and built crap cars, so eventually they didn't make the money at all). These cities in Michigan are about the people who live here, and in the process of 'saving Detroit,' Mr. Obama had to fire thousands of these people, and reduce the benefits and pensions of those who were left.

Read more: http://newsbusters.org/blogs/noel-sheppard/2012/09/07/michael-moore-no-obama-didnt-save-detroit#ixzz25tRnbT1F​Inconvenient truths the Obama-loving media don't want the public to know. But Moore wasn't finished.
"There's a lot of pissed off people in Michigan (and Wisconsin and Ohio), people who weren't saved even though the corporation was. I'm just stating a fact, and those of you who don't live here should know this."
Actually, those that don't live in these areas would know this if America had an honest media.
Sadly, we don't leading to almost unthinkable ignorance about such matters and many other crucial issues facing the nation.
How extraordinary that an avowed Obama supporter would be willing to let this cat out of the bag two months before Election Day.
If only the rest of the so-called journalists out there would follow suit.
Don't hold your breath.

Read more: http://newsbusters.org/blogs/noel-sheppard/2012/09/07/michael-moore-no-obama-didnt-save-detroit#ixzz25tS23tdX​​


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

if that fat,useless bastard is bailing then the osama campaign is in deep do-do


----------



## grizzlybear (Sep 8, 2012)

Who actually thinks he saved Detroit? Detroit is still a shit hole, and I'm not sure anyone was ever stupid enough to say he saved Detroit.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

The second best thing, and second unbiased thing Michael has done since "Roger and Me"


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Michael Moore is a racist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Looks like the rats are jumping ship.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

And that is the fattest rat yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

He's just a big boned rat. Oprah Winfrey just came out for Romney.


----------

